# Replay of the ESPN UFC/Gracie doc...



## cmeisenzahl (Dec 17, 2002)

Just received this from ESPN. Pasing along for those of you you might have missed this ESPN documentary about UFC and the Gracies.

###############
The OTL: Ultimate Fighting will be televised Saturday, Dec. 28 at 12:30
a.m. EST on ESPN2.  Thanks for your interest.


----------



## warder (Dec 17, 2002)

Ill be sure to watch that. Thanks for the info.


----------



## JDenz (Dec 17, 2002)

thanks


----------



## arnisador (Dec 17, 2002)

See:
http://www.hbo.com/docs/au2003.html


----------



## JDenz (Dec 18, 2002)

I know makes me wish I had HBO


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 18, 2002)

I want to see this match.  I'm really interested to see for myslef what happened.


----------



## JDenz (Dec 18, 2002)

Are you talking about Gracie Kerr?


----------

